# výrostek



## Jagorr

Ahoj. Říká se dnes (o) teenagerovi _výrostek_? Nebo je v úzu spíše toto anglické teenager? A platí to pro oba pohlaví? Díky


----------



## Mori.cze

Výrostek vnímám jako negativně citově zabarvené slovo a ne, nepoužila bych to, ani jsem to asi nikdy od nikoho neslyšela. Spíš ten teenager, puberťák, náctiletý


----------



## Cautus

Termín *výrostek* je obecně vnímán, stejně to uvádí i prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=v%C3%BDrostek_1, jako dospívající hoch, klackovitý, neohrabaný, tedy souhlasím s výrokem Mori.cze, že jde o pejorativní vyjádření a ne v hovorovém jazyce zcela běžný.
Termín *teenager* uvádí i _Internetová jazyková příručka_ jako spisovnou formu, popisuje ji jako osobu mezi 13 až 19 lety, viz: prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=teenager. S tímto termínem se setkat i v písemné formě, ale v hovorovém jazyce, tedy v obecné češtině, se s ní setkáte až na výjimky zřídka.

*V hovorovém jazyce* bych očekával spíše termíny jako (není vyčerpávajícím seznamem a řazeno dle subjektivní frekvence výskytu):
*mlaďoch *- řečník je jen o něco starší (může být i jen služebně) než popisovaná osoba;
*mladík *- řečník je výrazně starší než popisovaná osoba;
*zelenáč* - stejný případ jako u mlaďocha, jen více pejorativní;
*zajíček* - nezkušený mladý člověk, zejména děvče

Pokud chcete termín zasadit do konkrétního kontextu, uveďte, prosím, více informací.


----------



## Onyx18

Někdo starší by takové označení možná použil, ti mladší nejspíš ne


----------

